# how to plant lily bulbs



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok, so how exactly to i plant a lily bulb? There's roots coming out of the base-I think they're the roots, so do I just orient those down and push it into the substrate? How much should be out of the substrate, if any? Thanks,
scouter


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would leave about a 1/4" top of the bulb out of the substrate. Don't push the bulb down but make a hole with your fingers, drop the bulb in & cover with the substrate. The portion with rots should be place down.


----------



## jrvs23 (Apr 14, 2006)

On all of my bulbs the roots and plant leaves all come out of the same point. I plant it in the substrate so that 1/3 of the bulb is out and pointing up. Putting it in the substrate helps to hold it in position and not float around o get pushed around by fish. I've never had any problems w/ the bulb by sticking it in the substrate.


----------

